# It Has Begun !!!!



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

BWAHAHAHA!!

Beware the future! Beware the present! Beware the past!!

We shall use your words against you! We shall exploit your needs and wants!

Beware the things you wish for ....... as they may come true!!!

We are one. We are many! We are ...........

*SKYPE CABAL!!*

The first victim has been chosen!

0306107000046121

Prepare for war!!​


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH Crap...here we go again with another SILENT GROUP....:r :r run for cover


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LMAO....Welp, I've kept off of Skype for a few days now, thanks to work. Hope someone has some Vaseline!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Who the F is this???


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Wtf!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:r that's hilarious! never know what the hell these skypers are gonna do next!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Another group, wonder if they can destroy as well as the legion.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

i swear ... i had nothing to do with this (even if I am a Sykpe pusher).


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Whew - I'm glad I resisted...


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks like a Legion Copy Cat. Are the Fog's trying to unite? Whatever this is, it should be good.:r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> OH Crap...here we go again with another SILENT GROUP....:r :r run for cover


we can only wish they were silent:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe we should sit back and watch them and The Legion bomb each other:r o


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> i swear ... i had nothing to do with this (even if I am a Sykpe pusher).


:tpd: taint me either


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> we can only wish they were silent:r


Good one, smarty pants.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw gee...

Professor, I don't see how you can deny involvement in this-you are the Skype King as far as I know, though Detroit gets honorable mention in that department.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Aw gee...
> 
> Professor, I don't see how you can deny involvement in this-you are the Skype King as far as I know, though Detroit gets honorable mention in that department.


:r :r He has been pretty quiet today, hasn't he:r :r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

maybe i should go to his house and make sure everything is ok


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a mad skyper has escaped !!

WTG !!!! 

Better watch it Legion !!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I heard those skypers manufacture skype in their humis.

Skype wrecks families, destroys small kittens, and now it appears, will make mailboxes and endangered inanimate object.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Well this is interesting. I didn't get the memo either. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

is there no controlling you out of control lunatics?????? :r :r


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

its this a group I have to hit in the future also?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sgresso said:


> its this a group I have to hit in the future also?


LOL. Watch out, Cabal! Gresso is daaaannngggerrrroouusssss!!!!! :bx


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

The Professor said:


> LOL. Watch out, Cabal! Gresso is daaaannngggerrrroouusssss!!!!! :bx


ppffffft!!

more like he is in DANGER!!:sl :r


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

i know who it is but its a SEKRET!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

*... and so another target has been acquired!!! for he hath opened his mouth and exposed his weakness. shame shame!!:sl

hard lesson is about to be learned!!:mn* 

*Skype Cabal*​


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I don't know why, but the skype cabal gives me the freaky, Jim Jones cult Kool-Aid willies.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> *... and so another target has been acquired!!! for he hath opened his mouth and exposed his weakness. shame shame!!:sl
> 
> hard lesson is about to be learned!!:mn*
> 
> *Skype Cabal*​


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I don't know why, but the skype cabal gives me the freaky, Jim Jones cult Kool-Aid willies.


Mmmmmmmm ... Kool-Aid. :dr

~d.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Mmmmmmmm ... Kool-Aid. :dr
> 
> ~d.


With RuM!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:gn .....Freakin skypers........


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

oh jeez. more targets random bombing from pansys who cant name them selves:tg  ha ha. Who ever it is will get hit hard im sure


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am glad they have to hide and not be real men and be ready for the retaliation


----------

